# john deere 5065m



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys I think im coming close to the the purchaseof a brand new John deere 5065m. Im just wondering what size blade i should be able to use. From the research ive done a 10 foot is about the max for a 65 horsepower 4x4 tractor. I guess my biggest concern is will this tractor be cabable of all aspects of snow plowing and removal? Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I would suggest you bump up 2 more levels to a 5085M... the 65 and 75 have 5 banger 3 litre skid steer motors... the 85-95-105 have 4.5L tractor motors.... I've always learnt there no replacement for displacement


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Which ever way you go your going to want to add weight. Wheel weights and maybe a weight box on the 3pt. 
Robert


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I really apreciate the responces guys. I will definitly look into the 5095 im going to check out the price difference tomorrow. I was under the understanding howerver that with these tractors i am more likely to run out of traction before i run out of power? I realize it all depends on the ground conditions but if that is the case will weights take care of that or is that more for loader counterbalance? Also what tires should I get? I am thinking the ag tires will be far superior to the industrial tires? This machine will almost be exclusively snow removal on moslty flat parking lots. Once again i really apreciate the respnces and im going to look into the bigger engines and i will get some sort of weight box! Thanks again fellas!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Peterbilt runs a 5000 series you should PM him, I have never owned one so I can't comment.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

wewille;973539 said:


> I really apreciate the responces guys. I will definitly look into the 5095 im going to check out the price difference tomorrow. I was under the understanding howerver that with these tractors i am more likely to run out of traction before i run out of power? I realize it all depends on the ground conditions but if that is the case will weights take care of that or is that more for loader counterbalance? Also what tires should I get? I am thinking the ag tires will be far superior to the industrial tires? This machine will almost be exclusively snow removal on moslty flat parking lots. Once again i really apreciate the respnces and im going to look into the bigger engines and i will get some sort of weight box! Thanks again fellas!


I would think that ag tire would be better than industrials.

Check this site out, they have hundreds of threads about tractor tires.

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;973583 said:


> I would think that ag tire would be better than industrials.
> 
> Check this site out, they have hundreds of threads about tractor tires.
> 
> http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/


Tractor tires are hands down better then industrial.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I will send peterbilt a pm tonight, and thank you for the link on the tire information, it looks like I have alot to read! The 5065m they have sitting on the lot has ag tires so thats good, im not sure about the size... I never realized all of the different options they have for these tractors, it can get a bit confusing and very expensive! I really apreciate everybodies input as im sure as this deal progresses ill have more questions so once again thanks for the input.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a 5525 Deere....loaded full cab etc. older version of what you are considering

I plow with a Horst Welding front blade 9' works great

tires....I do a lot of mowing and lite ag with mine.....no tillage.....tire I chose was ideal for that plus super for snow.

Nokian TRI-2 great tyre....looks like a snow tire directional radial.....works great in fields too...self cleaning etc.

check them out....expensive but nice

http://www.nokianheavytyres.com/


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SD-Dave;973707 said:


> I have a 5525 Deere....loaded full cab etc. older version of what you are considering
> 
> I plow with a Horst Welding front blade 9' works great
> 
> ...


Post a picture of that sweet tractor.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

SD-Dave;973707 said:


> I have a 5525 Deere....loaded full cab etc. older version of what you are considering
> 
> I plow with a Horst Welding front blade 9' works great
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input! I think your tractor has the bigger engine of the one i am looking at and i am wondering do you run out of power when plowing or do you lose traction first? Would you order anything different? Is that more than enough power? Thanks in advance! Yes Nokians are awesome especially in the automotive world, i will definitly look into those I agree with CRETE throw some pics up please!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Well today I priced out a 5095m same options the only difference is the bigger motor. It was an 8,000 dollar difference. So im thinking 65 horsepower should do the trick and handle a ten foot pusher or blade? Im sorry i keep asking, but its alot of money, over 50 grand and i wanna make sure I do it right. So i appreciate all of your thoughts so far everybody!


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

wewille;975157 said:


> Well today I priced out a 5095m same options the only difference is the bigger motor. It was an 8,000 dollar difference. So im thinking 65 horsepower should do the trick and handle a ten foot pusher or blade? Im sorry i keep asking, but its alot of money, over 50 grand and i wanna make sure I do it right. So i appreciate all of your thoughts so far everybody!


We purchased a 5083 and love it. Price was pretty close to a 7040 Kubota. We put a 8611 Power Plow on it (frame mount) so we did not buy the loader. We did not spend any more $$$ than for a 1 Ton 4wd diesel dually with plows. You might want the additional horsepower for a pusher.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

wewille;973784 said:


> Thanks for your input! I think your tractor has the bigger engine of the one i am looking at and i am wondering do you run out of power when plowing or do you lose traction first? Would you order anything different? Is that more than enough power? Thanks in advance! Yes Nokians are awesome especially in the automotive world, i will definitly look into those I agree with CRETE throw some pics up please!


haven't run out of power ever....loose traction once you get into a heavy large pile but that same thing happens with my Deere loader, that's twice the size so no matter.

plows awesome.....tires are unreal....traction both in mud and snow, little damage to turf, super on asphault and at high speed (radials, directional) and they are self cleaning....expensive but you get what yo pay for....mine are loaded either

photos.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

8ft blade on that? 

You think you could the horst with the hydro run end plates and still push ok?


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;979073 said:


> 8ft blade on that?
> 
> You think you could the horst with the hydro run end plates and still push ok?


actually switched to a 9' blade when I added a front end loader this year....preferred the Horst euro carrier but ended up needing the loader for summer use.

this unit mainly does roads etc. so end caps not necessar.....I also have a Deere 244J with a ProTech pusher for my commerical sites.

as you can see tires work great....sufficient contact patch (much larger than ags or industrials) plus radial self cleaning feature.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

That looks like the perfect machine. Real sharp looking... give your self a raise, and take the afternoon off.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SD-Dave;979087 said:


> actually switched to a 9' blade when I added a front end loader this year....preferred the Horst euro carrier but ended up needing the loader for summer use.
> 
> this unit mainly does roads etc. so end caps not necessar.....I also have a Deere 244J with a ProTech pusher for my commerical sites.
> 
> as you can see tires work great....sufficient contact patch (much larger than ags or industrials) plus radial self cleaning feature.


Loader?

Now we need more pictures.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

wewille;973615 said:


> Thanks for the input. I will send peterbilt a pm tonight, and thank you for the link on the tire information, it looks like I have alot to read! The 5065m they have sitting on the lot has ag tires so thats good, im not sure about the size... I never realized all of the different options they have for these tractors, it can get a bit confusing and very expensive! I really apreciate everybodies input as im sure as this deal progresses ill have more questions so once again thanks for the input.


Green paint + $20,000 and mine would have been a JD too? I've always been JD until this one. Ags yes.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

SD-Dave;979087 said:


> actually switched to a 9' blade when I added a front end loader this year....preferred the Horst euro carrier but ended up needing the loader for summer use.
> 
> this unit mainly does roads etc. so end caps not necessar.....I also have a Deere 244J with a ProTech pusher for my commerical sites.
> 
> as you can see tires work great....sufficient contact patch (much larger than ags or industrials) plus radial self cleaning feature.


Wow, thats pretty cool you have a tractor and a 244J... Since there pretty close in price and somewhat comparable, What do you like better, which one pushes more snow and makes more money?

I like both but dont know which one to buy


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple L;979484 said:


> Wow, thats pretty cool you have a tractor and a 244J... Since there pretty close in price and somewhat comparable, What do you like better, which one pushes more snow and makes more money?
> 
> I like both but dont know which one to buy


The tractor is used mainly for property mgt on my personal property plus some landscaping projects that I sub it out for.

The 244J loader is positioned at a commerical site I own and it is used exclusively for snow removal....unit sits in storage most of summer...excepting for the occasional special project that requires its talents.

Yes they are similar in price....but they are very different machines. The loader is a better overall snow machine....it has hydro quick attach protech pusher, craig snow basket, along with forks and a GP bucket...all can be changed from cab in seconds with no issues. Loader wieght about 50% more than tractor, so pushes better even with slightly less horsepower....also stacks higher and is easier to change direction and speed with.

Tractor is a tractor....more versatile for general ag, landscape functions....it has a PTO.

If it were just snow go with the 244J if its more than that then maybe the trade off is worth the added summer versatility with the tractor.

Good Luck....I love them both!

sorry no photos on this computer but if you search this forum I did post some previously..


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Triple L;973414 said:


> I would suggest you bump up 2 more levels to a 5085M... the 65 and 75 have 5 banger 3 litre skid steer motors... the 85-95-105 have 4.5L tractor motors.... I've always learnt there no replacement for displacement


i agree, our 4720 has a 2.4L turbo ic 66hp jd diesel.. its pretty powerful in that machine.

a 5000 series id look at stuff 80hp+ , bigger machine, bigger components, more weight, dont want to limit yourself with hp yet paying for "weight" of the larger tractor.

the 85hp 5 cylinder skid steer engine wouldnt be "weak" but if its only another couple K for the 4.5L... and your buying new, id surely look into that

i think they get to a 105hp 4.5L? i SURE DO like the rear fender 3pt hitch attachment buttons you can operate outside though!


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

That is one heck of a nice looking tractor! What a great setup looks like you done it right


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

FisherVMan;981943 said:


> That is one heck of a nice looking tractor! What a great setup looks like you done it right


thanks man....very happy with results.....plows well with great visibility....back blade scrapes up ice well plus back drags out areas around buildings etc.

I do have a rear blower for it but rarely need to use it.

once you have plowed with a tractor or a loader....trucks just seem really silly for anything other than roads.

oh one other item....with this radials on board road speed in high gear is 26mph and very nice riding too


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Well I took everybodys advice and I bought a brand new 5085m, cab, loader, 4x4, 16/16 powereverser, etc... The trouble is they had to order it so it should be here within a month, so hopefully ill get to try it out a bit this year before winter is over!


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

wewille;983594 said:


> Well I took everybodys advice and I bought a brand new 5085m, cab, loader, 4x4, 16/16 powereverser, etc... The trouble is they had to order it so it should be here within a month, so hopefully ill get to try it out a bit this year before winter is over!


Nice choice.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

what did the final # come to if you dont mind sharing...

Im betting that same tractor will be about 15,000 more up here in Canada...


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

wewille;983594 said:


> Well I took everybodys advice and I bought a brand new 5085m, cab, loader, 4x4, 16/16 powereverser, etc... The trouble is they had to order it so it should be here within a month, so hopefully ill get to try it out a bit this year before winter is over!


do you yourself a favor and get some of the Nokians at delivery....most tire dealers will do a trade with you if you have them swap them out prior to delivery....really will improve tractor for usage intended.

Good Luck


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

It was about 55,600 us dollars, I cant remember exactly. Its kind of sad that i cant remember, it was only yesterday!haha 

I just got word from the implement they said it will be here at the beginning of may. So I guess i wont get to play in the snow this year with it.

SD-Dave what do you mean? I can call up an independent tire dealer and tell them i have a brand new machine with new tires and they will do a trade. I imagine I have to pay the difference on tires? Or do you mean to go through john deere? I really apreciate your sugestions, Id love to get a set of those Nokians. What size tire do you have?


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

wewille;984769 said:


> It was about 55,600 us dollars, I cant remember exactly. Its kind of sad that i cant remember, it was only yesterday!haha
> 
> I just got word from the implement they said it will be here at the beginning of may. So I guess i wont get to play in the snow this year with it.
> 
> SD-Dave what do you mean? I can call up an independent tire dealer and tell them i have a brand new machine with new tires and they will do a trade. I imagine I have to pay the difference on tires? Or do you mean to go through john deere? I really apreciate your sugestions, Id love to get a set of those Nokians. What size tire do you have?


Brad....I just contacted a dealer near me who handled the Nokian tires....told them I had a new machine arriving and would like to trade in the tires on it for the Nokians....since they were brand new on the machine they gave me a good price for them against the new Nokians....dealer was fine with this happening as it didn't change our deal at all.

can't remember sizing on mine but are exact metric equivelent of what came on it....

I will check tractor tomorrow for you


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I will contact my tire guys and see what they can do! I really appreciate your suggestions! 

I went with the 16.9-30 rears, and 11.2-24 front. So they are not the biggest but hopefully itl work good with the nokians!


----------

